# Lice



## goatladyb (May 26, 2013)

What is the best treatment for lice on boar goats?


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I am going threw the same thing right now. It started with a yearling foal first. We are treating her with a poison called Permethrin 10%. My foal got the lice really bad. So bad her weight dropped and she was loosing hair. Now she is in the barn so she doesn't get sun burn. I noticed that my goats are not itchy yet but they do have the eggs on them. I poured this on them. I rubbed it in at the horn area and the back side of the neck and around the ears. Than I made a fly spray out of it and I am spraying them every other day. Last night wile treating Electra (the yearling foal) I used my Furminator and took A LOT of eggs off. Hair is growing back, weight is coming on, and we are getting feisty. Took three weeks. I will use the Furminator on the goats today and get eggs off and than treat again full straight. This stuff you can use on all animals. Its a pour on or you can make a fly spray. I do both. With Electra I pour from pole to tail head, than I spray and brush into body and soak tail. Be sure to also spray the areas that they lay to kill them in the ground. I spray barn walls and floor. Let it set for a bit than use ceder shavings on the bottom than straw it up. I was told by a vet to use ceder shavings and than straw. Ceder I guess kills a lot of bugs. That's is what I am doing. Just a suggestion. I have know Idea if there is any natural stuff you can use. Also use gloves. This stuff burnes a little. Mosa and the buckling cried for about two minutes than it was done with. You need to put on a mask if you are in tight areas. Do not breath it. You need good ventilation. Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep we use Permectrin spray on the goats too, good stuff. Like piercingStarr said it takes a few weeks to get rid of them. Treat a couple of times a week IMO for a few weeks. Make sure you get their entire body so there is no place for the little pests to hide.

We are using Cylence 1x every 3-4 weeks on our goats, and so far I haven't noticed any major problems with lice, except on 2 goats that were underconditioned from nursing/weaning triplets.

I used permectrin a couple of times on those does, and now they are back on a Cylence schedule. I try to check regularly, this time of year maybe 1x a week I'll check a couple of them randomly. Especially with them itching more and more <from shedding and other bugs/summer pests>.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

We've had good luck with using Cyclence to get rid of lice, and it has the added benefit of being a fly repellant too(and it's not that terribly expensive either!) . The bottle says that anything under 400lbs should get a 4cc dose. We typically give adults 4ccs and kids up to 80-100 lbs 2ccs, and just apply it down their backs w/ a 6cc or 10cc syringe. We typically hit the goats every 3-4 weeks during fly season. I'm not sure if it can also be used on horses, but we could use it on our dairy cattle without a meat/milk withhold, which pretty much means it's harmless. 

The only downside is that it's a clear liquid, and you're not applying enough that it leaves a visible oily slick on their backs, so you have to keep track of who you hit and who you haven't. I've been tempted to add a few drops of food coloring, to see if I could get it to mix in enough to give it a tint, but haven't been brave enough to give it a try yet.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have great luck using CyLence. 

On the CyLence and using food coloring, it removed the sharpie marker lines on my syringe. lol It might not work to add food coloring.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My favorite is Cydectin or Ivermec Pour on. Works fabulously!
Powders are too much work, pour on's are my favorite.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm not had it do that to my syringes lol but I wonder on that issue of knowing who has had it or not, maybe you can take a marking chalk or crayon out and mark them as you do them vs. having to add anything into it.
We have a smaller herd, so typically we pull them all out or put them all in one pen and as we do them we put them in another pen.
Or, I'll take my clipboard out and check them off. I typically do feet when I do Cylence.


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Used Cydectin injectable this spring for lice. Worked great as it was time to worm anyway. 
Apparently it stings though.Haven't seen anything else make my girls cry like that...:mecry:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We use python dust. Works instantly


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I still treat ours with the Permethrin spray and powders. Works great. In fact I've been making sort of a 'dip' that I treat some of them with routinely as we have a couple that are just more prone to getting lice than the others.
I use the liquid Permethrin, put a few drops in a bucket of water, then mix in some of the powder. The powder gets clumpy. I put the bucket under them and use a cup, pour it on them and rub it in with one hand, excess runs off into the bucket. I drench them all over, including their feet. When the bucket is empty any powder clumps at the bottom get rubbed into their topline area and work it down their shoulders, ribs and hips/butt.


----------

